# Littlepickle's Ultimate Beauty Tour! [Megaultrasuper pic heavy]



## littlepickle (Mar 18, 2010)

Alright girls, here's my collection - and then some. As I'm an art student I have a studio in town, which is where I've shifted most of my collection to. I do make up for photo shoots there, and since I'm there almost everyday, I do mine there and take a small kit home on the weekends for work. I also keep my dress up collection for shoots in my studio too. Enjoy!






Where the madness begins! My studio.




Many of you have commented on my corsets - here's where they live! Along with my vintage apron collection, pin up dresses/skirts, slips, petticoats, wings etc




Accessories, hats, headbands, fascinators




More dress ups and props




Bits and bobs - make-up juxtaposed with art supplies and of course Louie, my pet unicorn.




Make-up and art books, straws for when I'm wearing lipstick, NZ FLAG!! 
Now we're getting into the good stuff!








These are my everyday products - they come home on weekends.




MAC pigment samples/Lime Crime shadows/my one MAC pressed shadow




These are all my used up mascaras - I keep them because I draw with them sometimes and one day I hope to make a bird cage out of mascara wands!!




Lipglosses




Lipstick drawer...




The lipsticks set free!!




Rather depleted looking mascara drawer - I usually have 4 or 5 tubes on the go at any given time, this is the first year I haven't in a very long time - purely due to cost :'(




Eyeliners




Shadows & palettes




Random bits and bobs that are purely for photo shoots, not my own use - except the Lime Crime - I'm not sure what that's doing in there!




First layer of false lashes




Second layer - there's ALOT more than shown here. I tend to leave a trail of falsies wherever I go! There's more on my desk at home, in my handbag, in my car... :s




Palettes/brushes/random bits and pieces




Stuff waiting to be put away! The lollipop/cupcake bag is my makeup bag to take home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Yet to be filled wall shelf + Paint Pots




Rollickin', Moss Scape, Rubenesque, Indianwood




Palettes - Maybelline, Shiseido Moisture Mist, Clinique, YSL, shadestick etc




Dior, Australis, Red Earth




Australis, David Jones, crappy thingummy - don't know why I keep it




Chichi, ModelCo




Bourjois





Back at my house now..




Meagre nail polish collection




Familiar? It's the studio house's twin!




Dresser




Bathroom




And finally, I leave my lip balms at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you liked my collection and thanks for looking!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice,love your collection and your setup,so cute!Those nailpolishes are gorgeous,love em


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww that nail polish holder (i assume it was designed for spice jars?) is soo super cute. Did you customize the decorations on it yourself?

Loving all the props as well, little cute bow tie clips!awwww *melts*


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 20, 2010)

You're right, it's a spice rack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got bored and painted some of the plastic moulding on it with nail polish one day. One day I'll finish it!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome collection - everything is so neat and colourful! I love it


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 20, 2010)

i love your studio and home set up and i just love your stash! <3 totally in love with the lip stuff!!


----------



## Meisje (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you do those paintings?


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 20, 2010)

The bottom two? I did the Audrey Hepburn one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other is a gift from a very talented friend.


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

I love everything about your collection & set up!  Loving the little house shelf, too cute!


----------



## amber_j (Apr 11, 2010)

What a cute, colour collection!


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

I love the nail polishes! 

_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I  already found mine. Makeup.'_


----------

